# Painting Stage Apron



## tech2000 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey, I am going to paint my stage apron black again (painted it 4 years ago) and want to make sure it doesn't scuff or wear off. What type of paint is best for aprons and stages?

I was thinking of coating the apron with a polyurethane by Minwax (as we did 4 years ago and it worked) but do not know how to make the coating not shine after it dries.
Help!


----------



## Van (Dec 15, 2009)

Check that search function. there are several threads on the sbject of painting stage floors, decks, etc.


----------



## teqniqal (Dec 31, 2009)

Consider using intumescent paint. This will provide a layer of fire protection to the wood. Intumescent paint is available as a clear coat or in black (as well as other colors).


----------

